# The Smart Khan ?



## hps62 (Apr 19, 2006)

Dear brother

SSakal

You must be wondering if I am obsessed with the muslims.

Well ther actions speak for themselves which are louder than our words.

This is an other  eg of a successful Muslim .

See Amir khan shedding tears for the displaced Narmada dam residents. Are they real tears for the wounded Narmada outsee

What is his loci standi beside as an an actor /celebrity.

The PM did not utter a word when it was his primary duty.

If he feels so strongly about  people to be displaced by waters  of Narmada.

Why does he not feel the same  about Kashmiri Hindus  who have been displaced by the terrorist from there’s ancestors land . 

He should also go and protest in Jammu seeking ther e rehablitation.


Also in big Movie  hit *Rang Basanti* see the  way he brings down  a  tall Punjabi Jatt farmer in a wrestling match . He in single to single match was thrown out of the  ring initially .

He returns back with  a greater number of people. 

This is a secret message in it that you can bring down a Jatt farmer by number . Make him politically irrelevant

These all reflect there  inner Psyche.

What was his  technique to defeat the handsome tall farmer. Not strength or skills. Just plain and simple number of people hea had to wrestle with.

See also the  way he has hijacked the patriotism of  India.

All patriotic movies are his copy right.

They use to be at once upon a time  of Manoj kumar/ Dharmender vintage stamp.

The reason why muslims are  successful have already been alluded  by me earlier in this site under thread

Indian muslim a sucess story:- lessons for Indian Sikhs 
hps62 
 
With love to all.

Hps62  :star:


----------

